# Why Are Timex Given A Bad Name ?



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a timex easy read indigo night light watch has 10 year battery only use it for day use had it 2 years keeps great timex but people look on Timex as down market ie my brother in laws words " bottom of the barrel " !


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Do you drive an Audi R8?


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't but have an A4 s line cabriolet cheers mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice car, generate yourself some cash, trade it in and buy a Dacia Sendero, they are fundamentally the same thing, a car. 

I like Timex.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

You like Timex mark but you say you disslike rotary and accurist when they are all around thÃ© same price point and quality and to quote a footballism mid table obscurity . I like all three by thÃ© way.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its just brand snobbery.

when you think about it anyone paying more than 20 quid for a device to tell the time is an idiot.

that by the way qualifies me as an idiot :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> You like Timex mark but you say you disslike rotary and accurist when they are all around thÃ© same price point and quality and to quote a footballism mid table obscurity . I like all three by thÃ© way.


Jase, I said I liked the Accurist and Rotary designs, and I do, but no wonder, they remind me of so many things.............................I said I wouldn't buy one. I am not familiar with the entire Timex range but a Timex doesn't appear to be pretending to be something else.

I am amazed at the feel and quality of Rotary's and Accurists considering their prices. They make the airport Swatch displays look daft.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Agreed I have a rotary aquaplunge and it compares with diver three or four times it's price. I get your point on thÃ© cars and it's exactly thÃ© same with watches .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

i cant take Timex seriously, as a child [ about 8] i had a mechanical Timex which actually went backwards, i have been told many times this is impossible, but hey it happened i was there, this was taken back to the shop and i got another which stopped after a day and i guess that formed my opinion on Timex to this day, it was suggested that my body produced a lot of static electricity and this is what affected the watches, i`ll say it:..... what a load of :bull*******:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Timex, not fair to comment, I wouldn't buy one, swap one or keep one.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

But ideal for garden or washing the car in !


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

The mention of Timex always leads me to an uneasy feeling of distaste because I associate Timex with a particular country and a particular form of advertising. "It takes a licking and keeps on ticking" is not the type of slogan I want attached to any watch I buy.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Where's Mel? :flex:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ThÃ© intelligent quartz and expedition are two Timex I'd be mote than happy to own .


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got more than a few (ahem), from my Dad's old watch, and my Grandad's through to some newer quartz ones - some people may not like them, but I can guarantee that they start more watch debates than any of my Omega's - and that's just from people in the office who had a Timex as their first watch.

I like them, some other people like them, some other people don't - there's no prestige, but the quality is definitely there, and everyone knows the name, how many non-WIS types have heard of Audemars, or Patek, or IWC, or Panerai? They're getting something right - and, no, I wouldn't put them in the same league as any good quality watch, but they never pretend to be anything other than what they are - simple, reliable timepieces for everyman

T-Series Chrono:










A right pair of perpetuals:


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

What gorgeous timex watches


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

They certainly have it in them to create attractive, appealing timepieces, and as they're modern quartz, they have the same reliability as 90% of the watches out there, but the old pin-pallet-rough-as-billy-o reputation persists. It isn't entirely undeserved, anybody who has ever tried to service a 60s-70s-80's manual or auto Timex will tell you how awkward they are to reassemble, but they will also tell you how well they respond to dunk-and-swish cleaning, how the mainspring is coated so doesn't need lubing, and how every other pivot is accessible without taking it all apart anyway.

The old watches weren't sophisticated, but they were reliable and they were priced accordingly. The new ones are as good as anything from any other mainstream manufacturer, better featured than many (perpetual and indiglo, for instance) and still well-priced.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I had several Timexes as a kid in the 1970s and as long as you didn't get them wet they were good watches - they came from the long-since-closed factory in Dundee at a time when there was little choice at the 'cheaper' end of the market, so naturally you went for a Timex. Then Casio came along... Nowadays, from a general public perspective, perhaps the Timex brand suffers from being neither a fashion brand, nor especially recognised as a watch brand (even though it is of course) - more a marketing issue than anything to do with the watches themselves. The same probably holds for Rotary - once seen as much more high end than it is today.

Quality, value-for-money, precision in timekeeping and brand image/reputation aren't related in a linear way and change over time. Thirty years ago the most fashioanble watch to be seen with was quartz digital, eg a Casio, and we all know what happened to the Swiss watch industry until Swatch came along. Tastes change and we change with them.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Timex are great VFM, especially the ones with the 10-year battery, which are accurate to within about 30s/year, by my reckoning.

The thing I don't like is their use of silver-toned brass; I worry about it getting chipped, so have bought a few resin cased ones. I wish they would use S/S with their 10-year battery movements.

They tend to use Chinese autos but still have their own quartz movements - not bad!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

My first watch in the 60's was a Timex. Got it used from my brother. It stood up pretty well to the abuse I gave it. Loved the old ads too. "Takes a licking and keeps on ticking". Somewhere on this forum wasn't there links to the old Timex torture test ads. They were great.

I've had Dorados over the years. Elegant simple 14k watches. And this past week, out of my collection of 400+ watches I've been wearing a simple cheap Timex Ironman!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Other folks are saying itall for me - - thanks Guys!

My thoughts - -

Every collection should have a Timex, and there's a Timex for every collection :yes:

Out of all the various models Timex have made over the years, there is almost bound to be one that *"ticks"* all your boxes, no matter your taste, it's just a matter of finding which one. Accepting the kudos of owning an ICONIC brand is a different matter, another affordable brand - for example - is SEKONDA, also oft times slagged as cheap ad not so good, but VFM and affordability are major factors there also.

Timex were made using a different, non standard, two plate, no bridges method of assembly, with a parts count stripped down as low as possible, and as interchangeable as possible. Somehow, built in and not designed for particularly, this method produced robust, cheap and easily serviced watches using non standard service methods. The sales count was millions of pieces per year and it's nothing to find Timex' from the 1950's that will start up again with a simple clean and lube, *AND* will keep time to specs without any further regulation. Lots of the "better" makes would love that reputation :yes:

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

(another free ad - - Am I banned Yet Mach? :lol: )


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

My first ever watch was a Timex boys' watch which I got in 1962 or 1963 aged 8 or 9 and it was that watch which kickstarted my admiration of precision engineering. I loved that watch - I used to lay in bed at night with it pressed closely to my ear listening to it ticking away...

The only Timex I have these days is this one bought at a good price form one of the forum members (thanks, Kutusov!)










It's one of the Indiglo range and at 42mm it's one of the few Timexes that would suit my 8" paw.

Rob


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've worn a Timex for 5 year for work and it keeps great time and never let me down I just had to say that.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

1964 Marlin, received with a bag of pocket watch parts

non working. Ten minutes with lighter fluid and it started

up and has been going strong keeping perfect time ever

since.

A simple honest piece of time keeping history.

I think Timex are becoming more and more collectable

as time goes on which unfortunately means the bargains

are becoming few and far between :-(


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a Â£25 Amazon voucher (Boo to voucher presents!) and have found 60-70 Timex watches under Â£25.........................


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I have a Â£25 Amazon voucher (Boo to voucher presents!) and have found 60-70 Timex watches under Â£25.........................


I think there's a challenge in there - how many watches can you get for your Â£25? Not necessarily Timex.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> I think there's a challenge in there - how many watches can you get for your Â£25? Not necessarily Timex.


Quite a lot I would think, I reckon I could get a tool, diver & dress watch, all for Â£25, "names" too. There are some great Casio bargains, I've always wanted the basic Casio on a bracelet but at the mo' I am having an emotional pull to the Timex Dexter Green.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's a challenge in there - how many watches can you get for your Â£25? Not necessarily Timex.
> ...


Very cool. But why the emotion?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

And, don't forget that Timex also produced such things as this 1975 GP 17 jewel, using an AS/Standard Time 1941



















As well as Electric and Electronics such as this backset Electronic, using a derivative of the original Laco movement:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

As with any watch brand, Timex has it's pros and cons.

http://www.watchreport.com/2008/05/review-of-the-tx-730-flyback-chronograph.html#more-256


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

My first watch was a Timex and it's still running although + 35sec a day. This was from the Timex "Black" Range.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

My first watch was Timex as loads of boys had one like this - so bit of a soft spot for them. One on the left bought as replacement for first watch, the other is a franken but I wore both of them last week even if pretty small 










also have an Indiglo expedition which I wear just for cycling.


----------



## Bulova (Jul 14, 2012)

robr1957 said:


> I've worn a Timex for 5 year for work and it keeps great time and never let me down I just had to say that.


I agree.. I have about 12 Timex and I cleaned and oiled them and you know what ?,... they keep time very well... My first watch was timex ..Presently, I have a timex Dynabeat and this watch keeps time very well..


----------

